# Fogg's Famous Sauce - Juice Reviews



## ET (10/6/15)

Company: Sir Vape
Product Name: The deli express
Product Image: look up

Reviewer: Me

Mod: Tube mech mod
Watts/Volts: around 35 watts fully charged then it goes downhill from there
Atomiser: delta2 with rba head
Coil Resistance: 0.45 ohms
Wicking Material: rayon baby

Strength: 6mg
Price: 220 (4.4/ml)
Website: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce/products/copy-of-foggs-the-deli-express

Website blurb: Fogg’s presents its guilty cinnamon treat. This well known breakfast pastry is a sweet combination of cinnamon and sugar with Fogg’s secret frosted glazing. Simple yet delicious and one set to become a firm favourite in your daily rotation. Get on board The Deli Express.

Reviewer Notes: The blurb spells its out for you but doesn't really do it justice. It's that good. Packaging, it's a nice looking 50ml bottle with a good looking design on the label and of course the juice inside it just nom. It does not have a dripper top so keep that in mind when wanting to fill some tanks. I just decant into a travel size bottle and let the rest happily steep away. What i have noticed is on a fresh battery and so max wattage some notes are more pronounced and later on others filter through. One could have a lot of fun tasting this juice with a decent variable wattage device also.

Similar to: cinnamon danish / cinnabon

Avoid if: you're allergic to awesome

My rating for the juice on the nom scale
4) nomnomnom : very nom

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/15)

Thanks for the review @ET
I have amended the title to conform to our convention


----------



## johan (13/6/15)

ET said:


> View attachment 29081
> 
> 
> Company: Sir Vape
> ...




Love your review "@Me" .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/6/15)

Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## HPBotha (14/6/15)

​So uncle Phineus and his Fogg's Sauce showed up on my desk this Tuesday -- and DAAAAAMN what a surprise!!!

1st note is that of great value - i mean 50ml for so little ZA$! great value. The best smelling and most vaped has to be First Flight! Ironic as the previous bottle fopa had so much drama with their first flight, lol.

But ultimately the vanilla cream is super smooth and well defined. I am struggling to find an all day vape and between the FF and Deli they make a good combo. At our Vape Cabal meet up Wednesday we had both for tasters, and top honours went constantly to First Flight! Back in the office on Tuesday the bottle's where inspected and all the girls in the office were immediately asking who brought waffles! It really does smell that good!

*First Flight*
The vape is, as earlier stated, smooth - very smooth. Flavour is vanilla, cream, and some baked goods. I can see that this can easily be a great mix base for experimental vape concoctions. for example First Flight + chocolate, or blueberry muffin something or other. ooog strawberry would go great with FF, some breakfast juice might just as well be knocked up a notch! and again 50ml.....dammit damn clever!! A vanilla cream vape might sound bland, but it is so smooth and consistent!!! Flavour preference is of course subjective so dont go by my preferences alone. get a bottle, vape it, and decide for yourself.

Flavour: 4/5
Throat hit: 3/5
Will I buy again factor: 4.5/5
Will I vape 7ml in BF mode: 4/5

*Deli Express*
The Deli (reads Dell on a quick glance) is a decidedly cinnamon vape. but wait, not just cinnamon - again baked goods and none of the irritating cinnamon overkill. In fact the overkill of cinnamon never creeps up. It is a great vape in that on a dripper long vape sessions add a caramel flavour that just continuously pop up. In a tank the creamy cinnamon just keeps refreshing over and over, never overpowering the pallet. personally - having cinnamon vapes all day for the last few months, both from a local Cabal member's vapes and that of Complex Chaos...both in excess of 300ml over 2 months... Deli Express gives the best delivery of cinnamon. As with FF, the smoothness is perfect!

Flavour: 4/5
Throat hit: 3.5/5
Will I buy again factor: 4/5
Will I vape 7ml in BF mode: 3.5/5

Now please understand that 50ml is a large volume, even with the Vape Cabal enjoying the tasters, and it is now Sunday evening i am pretty much at the end of the Deli bottle. and predict the coming to see the end of the FF bottle!!!

BTW. had a whatsapp conversation with the boys at SirVape --- and the 70VG juice are all 2x filtered.

*Regarding packaging:*

Presentation is very good, no ostentatious colouring or graphics or labels, it is not garish at all. Great bottle to carry around - and i for one like the fact that it is not a dripper bottle! it can easily be used to decant into a daily dripper bottle. 1st perception of the bottle fits in perfectly with the old timey look and feel that is linked with the Sir Vape brand.

*Final verdict:*
Great all day vape assortment.

*Recommendations:*

Deli Express can do with some caramel notes straight of the bat.
First Flight has the potential to be a start to some crazy juice combos.
Would like to see a bottled on date though

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/6/15)

Thanks for the reviews @HPBotha 
I have moved your post to the existing thread for this juice line

By the way, in reading your post, it was unclear to me what these juices cost you?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (14/6/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the reviews @HPBotha
> I have moved your post to the existing thread for this juice line
> 
> By the way, in reading your post, it was unclear to me what these juices cost you?



These where sent to our Cape Vape Cabal group as tasters - we meet every week. And i am completely honest in my review here. you will also not see any juice reviews from me prior to this one. its really such a lekker vape! The left over juice came home with me and have been in my drippers and tanks since Tuesday. 

They go for R240 per bottle, but sir vape has them now for R220 if i am not mistaken.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/6/15)

HPBotha said:


> These where sent to our Cape Vape Cabal group as tasters - we meet every week. And i am completely honest in my review here. you will also not see any juice reviews from me prior to this one. its really such a lekker vape! The left over juice came home with me and have been in my drippers and tanks since Tuesday.
> 
> They go for R240 per bottle, but sir vape has them now for R220 if i am not mistaken.



Ok super, thanks!
Great to hear you are enjoying them


----------



## Silver (14/6/15)

HPBotha said:


> These where sent to our Cape Vape Cabal group as tasters - we meet every week. And i am completely honest in my review here. you will also not see any juice reviews from me prior to this one. its really such a lekker vape! The left over juice came home with me and have been in my drippers and tanks since Tuesday.
> 
> They go for R240 per bottle, but sir vape has them now for R220 if i am not mistaken.



PS - off topic but I came to one of your meets in Feb but you werent there that evening. My luck. Lol. Had a good time nevertheless with the other guys - @BhavZ and a few other guys


----------



## HPBotha (14/6/15)

Silver said:


> Ok super, thanks!
> Great to hear you are enjoying them


@Silver you have to try some!!! i've got a bit left - if i hold myself in i can still send you some!


----------



## HPBotha (14/6/15)

Silver said:


> PS - off topic but I came to one of your meets in Feb but you werent there that evening. My luck. Lol. Had a good time nevertheless with the other guys - @BhavZ and a few other guys


i know!!! i was so bummed man!!! I was at home doing some CAD work! I only found out the following morning on whatsapp! when next you coming down, PLEASE let me know!!! Feb through to May was hectic busy, and this week's was the first meetup i got to go to!


----------



## Silver (14/6/15)

HPBotha said:


> i know!!! i was so bummed man!!! I was at home doing some CAD work! I only found out the following morning on whatsapp! when next you coming down, PLEASE let me know!!! Feb through to May was hectic busy, and this week's was the first meetup i got to go to!



No probs - i know the feeling 
Dont worry I will be in CT again in a few months and will try make another meet

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Imspaz (29/6/15)

Foggs famous sauce- the Milky Way 3mg

I am a bit new to this reviewing thing so I apologise in advance of its not professional  

But here goes...

First off price and packaging are really good and 50ml bottles are great if this becomes your ADV. I just picked up a bottle cleaned my tank and let it sit for a bit to wick properly. Flavour is great I get fruit "mostly berries" on the inhale and milk and malt cereal on the exhale. 2 very different flavours in one vape is seriously cool and blows the mind a bit as I usually vape one dimensional flavours (normally fruit) so I am impressed - Great flavour and big clouds ! Absolute value for money with this amazing juice...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape (29/6/15)

Hey @Imspaz thanks for the review bro and happy you enjoying the Fogg's line. Head on over to http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/ and introduce yourself. Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/7/15)

So with @Sir Vape adding two new flavours to the Foggs Famous Sauce range, I was rather intrigued and the only decision I had to make was which one to get. I went back and forth (even when I was about to check out) between The Milky Way and The Pacific Coast and eventually caved and purchased both of them.

Next morning, 7:57 am they were delivered to me and oh my did they smell devine  

Cleaned my Subox thoroughly, rewicked and loaded The Milky Way on a 0.9 ohm clapton coil (28g & 32g).

The Milky Way
SirVape Description: A combination of berry crunch and fruit loops infused with vanilla malt milk. A complex cereal vape with a sweet berry crunch on the inhale and a creamy fruity malt milk on the exhale.

My Experience: Yes, definitely a combination of fruit loops an and berries but definitely leaning toward the berry side which I liked compared to the normal lemony flavours associated with cereal vapes. With a small air flow setting the berry is much more pronounced by the way. Anyhoo, what I loved the most of it was the clear differences of flavour on inhale and exhale. Inhale you get a lovely smooth milk like berry cereal with a lovely creamy milk exhale. The way the two work together are magnificent and I finished a tank before I knew it. Found the sweet spot around 24W (4.5v).

The Pacific Coast
SirVape Description: A gourmet baked pear with brown sugar and cinnamon cookie crust with a scoop of Madagascan Vanilla Ice-cream. A unique dessert vape that will keep you begging for more

My experience: A not sweet (but not excessively) warm pear dessert on the inhale that is refreshing yet not too rich, just right, with a ridiculously smooth and satisfying vanilla on the exhale. After 5 pulls the only thing I could think of was the description on Sir Vapes website stating you'd be begging for me. . I was and enjoyed the tank thoroughly. Again, the combination of tastes on inhale and exhale was fantastic and compliment each other beautifully I did however vape this flavour higher than I did the Milky way. The sweet spot with this setup was around 33W (5.4v).

Suggestions: At this point, none. Will see as I get through the bottles if I could suggest anything but as it stands, both of these look like great ADV's.
I could however suggest a proper lid dripper if it's possible. I know the size of the bottle complicates things so yeah. I was so excited, I cut one of the plastic ones supplied when opening the package  to my defense I didn't know it was coming with them 

Overall:
Great complimenting inhales and exhales, very smooth
Would definitely buy again
Got only these two in daily rotation currently
Brilliant value for money
Would recommend
Happy taste buds

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## wazarmoto (23/7/15)

Copying this from the other thread:


I just got my bottle of Deli Express along with my Sub Box mini kit (forgot to order a battery with it facepalm wazar)

this is one awesome sauce! like really!! The first hit made me eyes well up and feel like a kid. I honestly have no other better way to explain it other than this - You know when your mother is baking and she just makes the frosting, and you sneak up like a lil ninja and steal a taste and you have that moment of comfort? that's the feeling I get from this. and this was all from my lil old titan pro. Every hit feels the same and it's just so great. I love it!!

That was for the 0mg. I can't wait to test it in my subtank once I get my battery.

Link to the awesome sauce:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce/products/copy-of-foggs-the-deli-express

*it should be noted that the bottle does not have a dripper attached to the lid, but the kind folks at SirVape do supply a plastic dripper with the juice. 

Pic of my goodies:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/15)

Hi @wazarmoto 
Thanks for your review!
Have moved your post to the existing Foggs review thread
In future, please can you check for the correct thread. Many thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (26/7/15)

*


Got some juice to taste...... and still mine*
Yup.... the 2nd batch of Fogg's is out*, and boy, pappa was surprised!*
_These are all my PERSONAL reflections on the juices, and in no way the final verdict, 
each person's pallet is different and not a final verdict! 
Please do your self the favour and get some tasters in for yourself - you will not be disappointed! _​*
Disclaimer *--- I got the two bottles in nearly two weeks ago, but due to some crappy MWEB and some Eskom love the pc only got a fix in this week, and already the Milky Way juice is sold out, so most of you probably will find the info a bit redundant if not common knowledge by now, lol... ok on with the juice review
*
The Milky Way*
Labelled as a fruity cereal vape, and does not disappoint in delivery! I tried in both the KF4/Goblin Frankenbuild and the Van Hunks and Atty3 RDAs - same thing happened as with the Deli - great flavour in both tank and RDA! I am picking up more lemon cream than cereals, but definitely the fruits, especially hints of guava and some berry flavour. The latter flavours become more evident in the exhale, and on the dripper you get more of the 'fruit' on a tank (0.4 @ 40W) i am getting much more of the lemon flavour. Really not an overpowering or detrimental flavour, but like having some Baker's lemon creams!!! Seriously great! Especially if you need to get a confectionery fix! Is it an all day vape -----yip! Will you be able to go on a stringent no starch diet and loose weight -----most definitely!

Flavour: 4/5
Throat hit: 3/5
Will I buy again factor: 4.0/5
Will I vape 7ml in BF mode: 4.5/5

*Pacific Coast*
The profile sounds interesting and i was excited to try the juice --- Pear, Cream, Cinnamon vape.... It was good, but personally it turned out to be too sweet ..... and then i vaped some more......... .... yup, personally i am more prone to go for baked and savoury vapes, but for some reason i ended up loving the combo!!! Like in really liking the flavour. and for me the dripper was able to bring out the cinnamon better and round off the pear undertones. Compared to Ripe Vapes' Pear Almond, the Pacific is much more rounded and you get an almost refreshing cucumber coolness - i know that is a weird profile, but i am getting a refreshing tones that pick up the cinnamon and ice-cream beautifully! Is this an all day vape for me? no. For me, its an ideal drip-and-vape-in-the-morning-on-the-way-to-work-vape ... DAVITMOTWTWV. The exhale brings through the pear and the inhale the coolness. Very nice!

Flavour: 4/5
Throat hit: 3.5/5
Will I buy again factor: 4/5
Will I vape 7ml in BF mode: 3.5/5

So far my top best buy vapes are Deli and Milky way, then First flight. I am sorry @Sir Vape both are with me still, i am way to enamoured by the juices than what i initially thought i would be! The juices really come alive in a dripper, and suits my tastes to a T, in a tank the sweetness is pulled out immediately on all the fogg's. Well Flippen Done boys.

Again, the Rand to ml comparison comes in. As the only option giving you 50ml - flippen clever. Great value for any vaper!

Recommendations.... well i am hard pressed to find one! The format of the bottles BEGS for a dripper bottle to be made available, but honestly i can see these as perfect All Day Vapes in a squanker.​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## wazarmoto (28/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @wazarmoto
> Thanks for your review!
> Have moved your post to the existing Foggs review thread
> In future, please can you check for the correct thread. Many thanks



will do. I see I need to get my review format in order as well. Apologies. bit too used to SAGamer's forum layout. Being a mod there has spoilt me. lol


----------



## Silver (28/7/15)

wazarmoto said:


> will do. I see I need to get my review format in order as well. Apologies. bit too used to SAGamer's forum layout. Being a mod there has spoilt me. lol



No worries 
The review template is just a guide
Yours was great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (29/7/15)

So I found one of my old droppers last night and fitted it on. Perfect fit. Only its one of those with the round bottom. Not essential for dripping but better for me since I've already misplaced the one supplied with the bottle. Lol.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

Foggs Milky Way is one perfect juice! It has helped me discover other juices because all I could vape before was Tropical Ice and then I discovered Milky Way and it's my number 2 juice by a country mile!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (30/12/15)

I'm with oom Fisher on this one. Foggs famous sauce is a very smooth flavourful blend that can be an all day vape. I'm not particularly fond of strong juices because I like to vape all day and foggs gets it just right.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapordude (11/3/16)

Boasting fruity loops and rich vanilla, Foggs juice is one of the more decent juices around. But it's not without some faults...I'll show you why in this honest review of Foggs Famous Sauce - Milky Way.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (11/3/16)

Hi @Vapordude

Thanks for sharing your review

The post has been moved to the existing thread for this juice manufacturer.

In future, please check if the thread exists before creating a new one

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (11/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> Boasting fruity loops and rich vanilla, Foggs juice is one of the more decent juices around. But it's not without some faults...I'll show you why in this honest review of Foggs Famous Sauce - Milky Way.



Firstly, well done on doing your second video after getting a bit of a bashing yesterday. I know all comments were aimed at constructive criticism or just a healthy debate, but you took some heat, and I was personally wondering if you would have the stamina to do another vid last night!

Haven't tried Milky Lane, I mean Milky Way before, so I can't add any input as to agreeing / disagreeing here.

I think it's awesome, the idea of an honest review. It's easy to do a good review on things, and a lot more difficult to slate other peoples creations. Especially when it's a local juice, and the people making it are on here! 

I had more to say but I have completely lost my train of thought. But thanks for the review, see you took on some of the advice from yesterday, well played!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapordude (11/3/16)

You're going to have to try better than that from stopping me from doing reviews Thanks alot for the positive feedback!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vapington (11/3/16)

Cool vid man! @Vapordude 

@Stosta shouldn't all reviews be honest?


----------



## Stosta (11/3/16)

Vapington said:


> Cool vid man! @Vapordude
> 
> @Stosta shouldn't all reviews be honest?


They definitely should be, but I think that often they're not. I have seen many reviews about how awesome something is, but very few criticising. Maybe that's because people only bother to review something good, 90% of reviews I've seen are people raving about a product. All I'm saying is that it is rare to see a truly critical review, there is usually other factors involved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (11/3/16)

Stosta said:


> They definitely should be, but I think that often they're not. I have seen many reviews about how awesome something is, but very few criticising. Maybe that's because people only bother to review something good, 90% of reviews I've seen are people raving about a product. All I'm saying is that it is rare to see a truly critical review, there is usually other factors involved.



Yes, I think it is a difficult thing to do. It is easy to compliment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/3/16)

Nice review @Vapordude , I can already note that I enjoyed watching and listening to this one a lot more...

I personally, found foggs MW to be a little muted - but i didnt take her up to 100W and it was in the start of my journey.

I didnt even know it was meant to be a Fruitloops type juice - i just got "cereal" kinda like, Teleos - The Crunch and thought it was meant to be similar to that.

Good job on the review, nicer that you faced the camera more and pulled description up onto the screen!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapordude (11/3/16)

Stosta said:


> They definitely should be, but I think that often they're not. I have seen many reviews about how awesome something is, but very few criticising. Maybe that's because people only bother to review something good, 90% of reviews I've seen are people raving about a product. All I'm saying is that it is rare to see a truly critical review, there is usually other factors involved.



I think the one main problem is that people may be too afraid to critique local vendors and lose out on sponsorship or free flavours.
It's important vendors look at the problems or gripes around the flavours they are releasing, nothing wrong with being honest and
poking the fire.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vapordude (17/3/16)

Switched things up this week and started off with a rant firing directly
at Foggs, then second part is the honest review.

I regret nothing, it had to be said.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (17/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> Switched things up this week and started off with a rant firing directly
> at Foggs, then second part is the honest review.
> 
> I regret nothing, it had to be said.




Weird, my comment is no longer here.

I basically said, a little too much swearing for me... I love to watch reviews at work, and its quite hard when you open like that.

The bottles do annoy me, and that needed to be said. Out of curiosity, do people decant to unicorn bottles?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapordude (17/3/16)

My video was removed from the main Ejuice page for vulgar language (ok?). 

Thanks for the comment anyway, I saw you didnt like the bottles either, least im not the only one.


----------



## Pixstar (17/3/16)

Nice review. I tried that juice a few months back (dripper bottle that time), it was OK for me, perhaps I should try it again.
Regarding the bottle, if that were a 100ml+ bottle, yeah I'd understand having no dripper, but for a 30/50ml bottle? Perhaps they should reduce the price by R15 or include a gorilla style unicorn bottle . I'm thinking this could be a temporary thing with them being out of stock of the normal bottles?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/3/16)

I like the 50ml bottles that Paulies and Orion use, with the long drip needle thing.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## KimVapeDashian (17/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> My video was removed from the main Ejuice page for vulgar language (ok?).
> 
> Thanks for the comment anyway, I saw you didnt like the bottles either, least im not the only one.



No, the bottles are the reason i have never reordered  just too annoying for the price point.



rogue zombie said:


> I like the 50ml bottles that Paulies and Orion use, with the long drip needle thing.



Yebo yes, exactly! They work fantastically.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (17/3/16)

Hi @Vapordude thanks for the review. However i would ask if at all possible to check with us and other vendors regarding issues with bottles etc ,as you have stated your issue with the bottles and verbalized it without having the correct facts. this is purely for you to retain your integrity about giving honest reviews. You must have bought old stock. 

Enjoy the rest of your day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapordude (17/3/16)

BigGuy said:


> Hi @Vapordude thanks for the review. However i would ask if at all possible to check with us and other vendors regarding issues with bottles etc ,as you have stated your issue with the bottles and verbalized it without having the correct facts. this is purely for you to retain your integrity about giving honest reviews. You must have bought old stock.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day.


Thats all I wanted, I'll amend it in the next video.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (17/3/16)

BigGuy said:


> Hi @Vapordude thanks for the review. However i would ask if at all possible to check with us and other vendors regarding issues with bottles etc ,as you have stated your issue with the bottles and verbalized it without having the correct facts. this is purely for you to retain your integrity about giving honest reviews. You must have bought old stock.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day.



Sorry, but why would he have to check with you on if you have a dripper bottle? How would a consumer know, there is a revised bottle out? Why are vendors carrying old stock?


----------



## BigGuy (17/3/16)

@KimVapeDashian He does not have to check in with me if he does not want to but as i stated for his or any other reviewers integrity to comment on something without the correct facts or information is in my opinion not a honest review. If the reviewer wants to go and review without having the facts then i cant stop them, i was simply trying to assist him to retain his integrity of offering honest reviews.

Have a Vape tastic day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapordude (17/3/16)

Kim, I appreciate you standing up for me, but I did ask in the video why the bottles were like that and I got the answer I needed so I'm
happy. I have no problem admitting I was wrong in the next video. I don't make it my intention to bash vendors, but If there is a problem thats needs to be addressed I'll say something. I've gotten messages from various people and vendors saying they appreciate these reviews (despite the negative critique) and want more, so there is a need for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (17/3/16)

BigGuy said:


> @KimVapeDashian He does not have to check in with me if he does not want to but as i stated for his or any other reviewers integrity to comment on something without the correct facts or information is in my opinion not a honest review. If the reviewer wants to go and review without having the facts then i cant stop them, i was simply trying to assist him to retain his integrity of offering honest reviews.
> 
> Have a Vape tastic day.



I do see what your point is, but i feel that Vaperdude's honest reviews are done in line of "a customer goes into a store and...".

So, if a non forum member, had gone in and purchased this bottle of juice, this is what he would encounter. And for that, i like the honesty.



Vapordude said:


> Kim, I appreciate you standing up for me, but I did ask in the video why the bottles were like that and I got the answer I needed so I'm
> happy. I have no problem admitting I was wrong in the next video. I don't make it my intention to bash vendors, but If there is a problem thats needs to be addressed I'll say something. I've gotten messages from various people and vendors saying they appreciate these reviews (despite the negative critique) and want more, so there is a need for them.



I have no intention on bashing vendors, or reviewers - And I have no doubt, in your next video that you will mention this bottle thing... No harm no fuss.

I only know there are new bottles, due to this review and reply - and my reason for not trying foggs again, was due to lack of drippers. I will most likely try it again, with the new dripper bottles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (17/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> Switched things up this week and started off with a rant firing directly
> at Foggs, then second part is the honest review.
> 
> I regret nothing, it had to be said.




That rant was quite funny actually, more or less how I feel everytime I feel like some milky way but have to scramble and search for n dropper pippete thingy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (17/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> Switched things up this week and started off with a rant firing directly
> at Foggs, then second part is the honest review.
> 
> I regret nothing, it had to be said.



dude!!!! awesome rant i couldnt agree with you more at the moment im vaping paulies coffeee cake that bottle comes with a dripper but funnily enough foggs isnt the only manufacturer that does that i cant understand why they dont include a dripper if anything they can include a seperate dripper it wont cost much but very awesome video and awesome review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapordude (17/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> dude!!!! awesome rant i couldnt agree with you more at the moment im vaping paulies coffeee cake that bottle comes with a dripper but funnily enough foggs isnt the only manufacturer that does that i cant understand why they dont include a dripper if anything they can include a seperate dripper it wont cost much but very awesome video and awesome review



thank you very much, glad to see others are admitting they have the same problem! 

maximum effort!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christie (3/7/18)

Hi guys i have bought the foggs one shot concentrates and mixed it at the recommended percentages at 70/30.
Steep time 2 weeks. Now I am seeing good reviews about this juice, but I dont get it. To me the flavour is so weak that it almost taste like pure vg and pg with a small hint of what the profile is suppose to be. If anyone can please help me with this? Email me cjdwdewet4@gmail.com or whatsapp 0610540994.


----------



## BigGuy (5/7/18)

Hi, Which foggs one shot did you try?


----------

